# Kinderffahrrad 1m als nachfolger zu 14" Rad



## dehein2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

unser Sohn ist jetzt 1m groß und 4,5 Jahre alt - also ehr klein. Er fährt seit seinem 3. Geburtstag mit einem kubike 14" bei dem wir zu Anfang extra den Sattel geändert haben damit es passt. Nun holt ihr sein kleiner Bruder (wird bald 3; ~92cm) fast ein und möchte auch demnächst Rad fahren. Theoretisch könnte der ältere noch etwas auf dem 14" fahren, aber es macht natürlich Sinn den kleinen nachrücken zu lassen.

Eine Schaltung wäre uns schon recht. V-Brakes und kein Rücktritt ein muss 

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage: Lohnt ein 16" oder gibt es 20" die schon mit 1m funktionieren (und dann auch nicht überfordern?) 

Das kubike 16" gibt es leider neu nicht mehr mit Automatix
kubike 16" und woom3 gibt es gebruacht noch mit Auztomatix
LIKEtoBIKE 16 SRAM Automatix V-Brakes gibt es noch

Ansonsten scheint die SRAM Automatix nicht mehr hergestellst zu werden.

Mit 20" habe ich mich noch nciht beschäftigt...

Ich bin auf ein paar Vorschäge und Meinungen gespannt.
VG
 Dennis


----------



## Binem (11. Dezember 2020)

ich habe im Frühjahr für meine fast 5 jährige eine Rad gesucht bei 107cm. 20 zoll  waren wirklich grenzwertig. Jetzt passen 20er perfekt, wir haben aber auch 6 cm zugelegt.

Ich werfe mal noch das Puky 18 LS in die Diskussion. Wenn Schaltung kein muss ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (11. Dezember 2020)

Das Pyro 20s kann am ehesten funktionieren, wir fahren das parallel zum kubikes 16' automatix (mit vlt 95cm). Ich würde bei der Größe kein 16' mehr kaufen, außer ihr habt noch 2 Kinder die es übernehmen.
Falls ihr im Norden wohnt, könnt ihr auch gerne beide Räder testen.


----------



## dehein2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Wir wohnen "leider" in Hessen 

Die Situation ist

4,5 Jahre, aktuell 100cm
2,5 Jahre, aktuell 92cm
minus 4 Monate 

Es wird also wohl so sein, dass der große jetzt auf das 16 oder 20er wechseln würde und dann der kleinere auf das 14". Wenn es passt und der größere es schafft macht 20" sicher sinn, dann würde der mittlere irgendwann auch auf 20" wechseln (wahrscheinlich bald gleich groß ), aber kann das 14" ja erstmal 3 Jahre fahren bis es nicht mehr passt. Ein 16er braucht er daher ehr nicht.

Von daher macht 20 sicher sinn. Das heißt mit 1m (ich messe später mal die Innenbeinlänge) habt ihr mit dem Pyro 20s kein Problem?

Ich habe gerade mal etwas rumgeschaut und auf anhieb gefunden

Naloo Chameleion 20
PYRO twenty small
KUbikes 20S

Preislich alles irgendwo 450-550€ bei recht ähnlichen Gewichten...


----------



## Binem (11. Dezember 2020)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal etwas rumgeschaut und auf anhieb gefunden
> 
> Naloo Chameleion 20
> PYRO twenty small
> ...


Kania passt auch noch rein








						20" Kaniabikes Twenty MTB
					

Das neue Twenty wurde nochmal in vielen Punkten verbessert. Während die bewährte Grundgeometrie beibehalten wurde, stützte sich unsere…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## Ivenl (11. Dezember 2020)

Wir sind mit 90cm von 14' auf 16' gewechselt und haben mit 92cm noch das 20' dazu genommen, dass passt nicht perfekt, aber mit 100cm ist das locker drin. Ich würde euch das Pyro empfehlen, wir haben das kubikes in 16' mit automatix und das 24' als custom, finde das Pyro von der Geometrie aber deutlich besser.


----------



## dehein2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Wir sind mit 90cm von 14' auf 16' gewechselt und haben mit 92cm noch das 20' dazu genommen, dass passt nicht perfekt, aber mit 100cm ist das locker drin. Ich würde euch das Pyro empfehlen, wir haben das kubikes in 16' mit automatix und das 24' als custom, finde das Pyro von der Geometrie aber deutlich besser.



Danke,m was mich wundert ist, dass die Hersteller alle <105cm angeben .. aber wenn es bei dir auch mit <100cm schon gut klappt bin ich ganz zuversichtlich


----------



## dehein2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Binem schrieb:


> Kania passt auch noch rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke,

die RÄder sind ja alle für den gleichen Größenbereich. Gibt es bzgl. der Hersteller und Räder Erfahrungen was Qualität/Komponenten usw. angeht?


----------



## Ivenl (11. Dezember 2020)

Die sind qualitativ alle super ähnlich, würde einfach gucken, was man bestellen kann/ gebraucht kriegt.


----------



## dehein2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt hab ich mal nachgemessen und bei 100cm Körpergröße "nur" (?) 39cm Innenbeinlänge mit Schuhen gemessen. Das weicht schon deutllich von den 45(kubike), 47(naloo), 47,5 (pyro) ab, oder?


----------



## dehein2 (11. Dezember 2020)

Binem schrieb:


> werfe mal noch das Puky 18 LS in die Diskussion. Wenn Schaltung kein muss ist



Schaltung wäre mir schon wichtig. Ich merke jetzt beim 14er sehr, dass er gerne schneller würde wenn er schneller trampeln könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2020)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Schaltung wäre mir schon wichtig. Ich merke jetzt beim 14er sehr, dass er gerne schneller würde wenn er schneller trampeln könnte


Pucky ist eh keine Alternative ... Und damit ist 8shots für mich auch raus


----------



## dehein2 (11. Dezember 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Pucky ist eh keine Alternative ... Und damit ist 8shots für mich auch raus


keine Ahnung was 8 shots ist  - aber Pucky hat mich bisher auch nie wirklich überzeugt


----------



## Binem (11. Dezember 2020)

dehein2 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was 8 shots ist  - aber Pucky hat mich bisher auch nie wirklich überzeugt


8shots ist die Kinder MTB Linie von Puky.
Die Stahl Puky sind nix da geb ich euch voll Recht aber die S-pro Serie ist echt für den Alltag gut zu gebrauchen. Die meine ich auch und nicht LS


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2020)

Binem schrieb:


> 8shots ist die Kinder MTB Linie von Puky.
> Die Stahl Puky sind nix da geb ich euch voll Recht aber die S-pro Serie ist echt für den Alltag gut zu gebrauchen. Die meine ich auch und nicht LS


Du schreibst es selbst,Alltag eventuell, aber als MTB ...  Da würde ich den Rädern bei meinen Kids nicht lange geben ... Hatte mir mal am Anfang als die rauskamen die Komponentenliste angeschaut... Fand ich für den Preis na ja...


----------



## dehein2 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ganz vergessen hier zu antowrten. Ich werde jetzt mal den Lockdown abwarten und dann einfach "anprobieren"


----------



## Papasito (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und stehe ziemlich vor gleicher Herausforderung wie der TE Dennis.
Mein "großer" ist 1m groß bei Innenbeinlänge 39cm ohne Schuhe und etwas über drei Jahre alt. Er fährt seit gut einem Jahr ein Early Rider Belter 14. Er kommt nun an das Geschwindigkeitsmaximum und in sportlichen Kurven setzt die Pedale auf.
Die Sattelhöhe steht gerade bei ca 47 cm so dass die Fußspitze aufsetzt.
Ich hatte mir nach langer Recherche das Like to bike mit Automatix ausgeguckt. 

Heute hat mein Sohn beim Händler vor Ort zwei Kubikes Probesitzen können.
Das kubike 16 Zoll wurde uns abgeraten, weil der Größensprung ziemlich klein ausfällt. Er ist auch gleich so entspannt losgefahren wie auf dem bestehenden Rad.

Auf dem kubike 20s saß er sehr gestreckt und kam noch nicht ganz unten an. Glaube auch dass er dieses Jahr damit überfordert wäre.

Meine Frage an das Schwarmwissen da draußen wäre, wann ein guter Zeitpunkt für ein 20 Zoll Rad ist? 
Lasse ich ihn das 14 Zoll bis zum platzen fahren und springe auf ein 20er, mit dem Risiko dass er Ende des Jahres nicht klar kommt, oder gönne ich ihm 1-1,5 Jahre noch ein 16er auf dem er sich abstrampelt 

Grüße
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (25. Januar 2021)

Papasito schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Ich bin b


Hallo @Papasito: Ich glaube da fehlt etwas


----------



## Ivenl (25. Januar 2021)

Nimm ein 20s z.b. von Pyro/kania und bau auf nen kürzeren Vorbau um, ggf. Noch nen riser, der nach hinten geht, dann ist der reach zu schaffen.


----------



## dehein2 (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo, wir haben inzwischen auch die Chance gehabt auf eine bukibe 16" und einem kube 20s zu sitzen. 

Ich finde den Größenunterschied 14->16" auch relativ klein, außerdem gibt es nur die SRAM Schaltung (immerhin ); 

Andererseits war ihm das 20" schon etwas groß. Beim Absteigen vom Sattel sollte meiner Meinung nach die Querstange niedrig genug sein um stehen zu können - sonst sond Schmerzen ja vorprogrammiert ) Vom Fahren würde es sogar gehen denke ich.

Wohler gefühlt/sicherer hat er sich natürich auf dem 16".... aber das ist sicher auch Übung/Gewöhnung

Wir haben uns jetzt für für das 16" entschlossen mit den Hintergedanken:
- dann fährt er halt ein jahr und der Gebrauchtwert ist ja ziemlich hoch. Haben jetzt ein gutes gebrauchtes gekauft und ich denke da geht nicht so viel runter -> im Zweifel gibt es dann in 1-1,5 Jahren ein neues

- Alternativ. hat er noch 2 kleinere Geschwister und der mittlere holt schnell auf...


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Januar 2021)

dehein2 schrieb:


> - dann fährt er halt ein jahr und der Gebrauchtwert ist ja ziemlich hoch. Haben jetzt ein gutes gebrauchtes gekauft und ich denke da geht nicht so viel runter -> im Zweifel gibt es dann in 1-1,5 Jahren ein neues
> 
> - Alternativ. hat er noch 2 kleinere Geschwister und der mittlere holt schnell auf...


Warum dann überhaupt wieder verkaufen wollen, bevor nicht alle Kinder rausgewachsen sind...


----------



## dehein2 (25. Januar 2021)

Ja klar so wird es werden. Das erste war mehr ein Kommentar wenn man keine Nachfolger hat


----------



## Nerd (2. Februar 2021)

Mein Kleiner hat vom Weihnachtsmann ein Kubikes 20S bekommen  
Er befindet sich mit der Schrittlänge am unteren Limit der Angaben. Habe noch einen kurzen Vorbau montiert, und mit diesem sitzt er einigermaßen entspannt auf dem Rad und fährt auch prima damit. Dennoch ist das Rad für seine Größe recht sperrig, und wenn er im Gelände absteigen muss, ist das Oberrohr einfach noch unangenehm hoch.
Er ist von einem Woom 2 (14") umgestiegen, das ihm zum Schluss schon deutlich zu klein war. Da er aber schon gerne Trails fährt, kam ihm dort das spielerische Handling des kleinen Bikes entgegen.
Ich würde beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr so lange warten und erstmal ein 16" als Zwischengröße kaufen. Damit wäre er jetzt bis zum Sommer im Gelände vermutlich besser unterwegs. Klar, mit großen Rädern fährt ein Bike etwas stabiler, aber Fahrtechnik lernt man wahrscheinlich leichter, wenn es spielerisch abläuft. 
Dafür passt das 20" für die Straße schon super, und die Schaltung ist für Touren natürlich ein Plus.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2021)

Nerd schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner hat vom Weihnachtsmann ein Kubikes 20S bekommen
> Er befindet sich mit der Schrittlänge am unteren Limit der Angaben. Habe noch einen kurzen Vorbau montiert, und mit diesem sitzt er einigermaßen entspannt auf dem Rad und fährt auch prima damit. Dennoch ist das Rad für seine Größe recht sperrig, und wenn er im Gelände absteigen muss, ist das Oberrohr einfach noch unangenehm hoch.
> Er ist von einem Woom 2 (14") umgestiegen, das ihm zum Schluss schon deutlich zu klein war. Da er aber schon gerne Trails fährt, kam ihm dort das spielerische Handling des kleinen Bikes entgegen.
> Ich würde beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr so lange warten und erstmal ein 16" als Zwischengröße kaufen. Damit wäre er jetzt bis zum Sommer im Gelände vermutlich besser unterwegs. Klar, mit großen Rädern fährt ein Bike etwas stabiler, aber Fahrtechnik lernt man wahrscheinlich leichter, wenn es spielerisch abläuft.
> Dafür passt das 20" für die Straße schon super, und die Schaltung ist für Touren natürlich ein Plus.


Eine Größe würde noch helfen das einzuordnen .


----------



## Nerd (2. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Eine Größe würde noch helfen das einzuordnen .


Kubikes gibt an: ab 105 cm Körpergröße / 46 cm Innenbeinlänge.
Er ist jetzt 107 cm, Innenbeinlänge betrug vor 2 Monaten genau 46 cm (ohne Schuhe)


----------



## JumpingJohn (4. Februar 2021)

Puhhh..., gut zu wissen das sich auch noch andere mit solchen Entscheidungen schwer tun.
Unsere 5jährige Tochter ist mit ihren aktuell 1,06m und 45cm Schrittlänge aktuell noch gut mit ihrem Islabikes Knoc14S unterwegs, aber auch Ihr dürfte es auf der Geraden schon etwas schneller gehen und es ärgert Sie das sie absteigen muss wenn es etwas steiler wird. Daher bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden neuen Rad. Da Sie bei Ihrer Größe dann auch nur knapp 15kg auf die Waage bringt soll es auch halbwegs leicht sein.

Ich werde versuchen Probefahrtermine für das KUbikes 20S, Naloo Chameleon und das Pyro Twenty Small zu bekommen, wir haben zum Glück für jede Marke einen Händler in der Nähe. 

Schade ist das die Räder von Islabikes durch den Brexit nun deutlich teure geworden sind (außerdem wurde der deutsche Webshop geschlossen), wir waren mit dem Laufrad und dem 16"er super zufrieden.

Gedacht ist das Bike sowieso mehr für den Sommer, bis dahin kann unsere Tochter auch noch ein Stückchen wachsen, dann wird das hoffentlich auch gut passen.

Auf meiner Suche habe ich folgende Bikes gefunden, wobei die Benötigte Schrittlänge von 46cm bis 54cm ansteigt. Ich habe die Ecxel-Tabelle mit weiteren Größen und Listenpreise als ZIP-Datei angehängt. Hilft vielleicht dem ein oder anderen. Es gibt natürlich viel mehr Räder, aber alles was teurer 800,-€ war oder schwerer 9kg habe ich erst gar nicht aufgenommen.


KUbikes20SIslabikesBeinn 20 smallNALOOCHAMELEONPYRO BIKESTWENTY SMALLGHOSTLENAO Base 20GHOSTKATO Base 20KaniabikesTwentyWoom4KUbikes20LGIANTARX 20Early RiderBelter 20TrekWahoo 20Early RiderSeeker 20KTMWILD CROSS 20


----------



## salzwasser (4. Februar 2021)

Mein Sohn ist 105 cm (5.5 Jahre) und fährt seit 2 Wochen das Naloo Chamäleon. Es passt ihm sehr gut. Bremsen packen gut zu und sind gut zu erreichen für seine Hände. 
Verarbeitung ist top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (4. Februar 2021)

Hier noch ein Bild


----------

